# training, so easy a 3 year old can do it?????



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I was visiting my sister's family this weekend, and my 3 year old niece absolutely loves Gemma. Her new favorite thing is trying to "train" he. She likes to get the dog to sit, lie down and get in and out of the crate. As long as the kid is handing out treats the dog will do it all day long. Both the kid and the dog love the game! I got a quick video of it this morning!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe thats what I need a three year old who wants to train. Gemma is very good with her.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

they love each other. the child has a strange sense about the dog. She gets how to interact with her and how to hold back the treat until after the dog does the behavior and only give it as a reward. She's a natural little dog whisperer. The dog just loves her; i found them laying on the ground under a tree, the girl telling secrets to the dog. so cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww..that is just the sweetest little pair!!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So sweet!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

That is so cute!! Training classes for free!!eace:


----------

